# Simpson StrongTies



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

These are great products. I've got a whole box full of various strong ties. Here's a little tip. If you have a Habitat for Humanity Re-Store near you, they almost always have SOME kind of these strong ties, for dirt cheap. I've seen them as low as $5 for a box of 24-25. That's cheaper than one costs at the big box stores.


----------



## Denappy (Apr 26, 2008)

Agree, my current bench is constructed with the strong ties; rock solid for sure. Like the idea of added the wheels!


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Simpson publishes plans for numerous homeowner things like this that can be built with their products normally intended for construction. See their web site


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

The projects are linked off of http://www.strongtie.com/products/categories/diy.html


----------



## JimJ (Jul 19, 2008)

I may do the same thing. I have been putting off making my workbench because I was waiting to get my new table saw. I just got it assembled today and, thanks to your post, I'm now thinking about making it a Strongtie bench…


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Looks good, Tim. This way you get going on your woodworking faster.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good on ya Tim.

It's what gets it done that counts.

Pretty benches are primarily for rich folks that don't do much woodwork.

There are exceptions but few.

Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very sturdy looking ties Tim.


----------



## cooperedpatterns (Sep 27, 2008)

Oldschoolmodder:
That company has come a long long way now they have a whole catalogue of strong ties for any application you can dream up. Most of the larger Hardware stores carry a good selection. Its like playing with the old fashioned Errector Set. Another company that has come a long way is Unistrut they also have many shop adaptable hardware components. With those two product lines you could design anything you could imagine in your shop, solid,and totally abusable.


----------

